# MKIII and air.. no catchy title here



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

So planned on shooting a lot of the build process and not much photo action took place.. i have some but also need to upload the build pictures still.. but here some of the finished product.. well trunk setup still needs some tweaking..
next mission is to go lower and ill include more detailed pictures of that...
system...
old style mason up front..
chapman universals for the rear (still need a proper mounting system as im only getting about an inch clearance from tire to body..
8 valve system (smc)
firestone skinny tank..
dual 400 viairs' 
one gauge on tank.. (no in car gauge setup yet)
shoes.. 
16x9 Schmidt modernlines all around with a et15 (205/40 16)
and might i add 4 notches up front, axles and tie rods..

okay and so onto this..

































a brief look into what the trunk will look like.. *note dont cheap out on your copper.. i baught cheap stuff that was to soft for my bender and it rippled through the 90 degree bends.. i kinda like it though cause it fits the style of it..
















so only issue im seeing right now from going lower is the car sits on the wheels.. im hoping some camber and proper roll job will solve that.. ill update when i cross the path...
big thanks to everyone on the text for your useful knowledge via pm's 
and you locals who helped you know the love is there
also one more thanks to michealmark5 for the proper shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: MKIII and air.. no catchy title here (tageddreams)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

sick


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

sooooooo nice man


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks great! 
little bit of buffing would do so much justice in my opinion


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

I LOVEEEEEE the krink front bumper damn dude


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

****s weak


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_****s weak









i know man, its a pile of poop!









_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_I LOVEEEEEE the krink front bumper damn dude

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i prob would have not gone that route but poor info on the sellers part gave me a craptastic shaved euro bump.

_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_looks great! 
little bit of buffing would do so much justice in my opinion

i know i know, i daily drive my car, and winter took a toll on it







dodo wax is on its way







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*

regardless i think its the hotness man good job


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Nice, maybe ill buy a spare tank and have thatguybry do it up in graffiti, that looks hot


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (_Dirty_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

third thread i've seen on this car tonight, all with the same exact pictures. either way i enjoy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

yeahhhhhhh jimmy!

fiddalisk


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks sick


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (booyacah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booyacah* »_yeahhhhhhh jimmy!

fiddalisk









Tommy Noble? yeeaah right bahaha









_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_







third thread i've seen on this car tonight, all with the same exact pictures. either way i enjoy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I = failed today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hi james.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burritowagen)*

dope


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

So un-cookie cutter like! I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by BradenE at 1:58 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

I was hoping for a catchy title


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

thanks eric for posting a pic of me and my ex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif hahaha
soo 3 days after driving it have been okay
blew one fuse in the power no biggie..just sucked cause i was dumped at a light and had to pull off to side that way..








however rear is very bouncy, im running chapman universals(same strut mason uses i believe)... question is what can i do, will the shock damper adjustment do much help, maybe i have them cranked all the way to stiff








also i need to address the fact that i get no lift in the rear, maybe a max of one inch clearance from tire to body.. i need to find a bolt that fits the bottom but no one has it locally, anyone know the size off hand?
also im no longer sitting on the tires up front and havn't figured out why i cant go lower.. axels and tie rods sit nicely in the notches.. i still have the sway bar in, think that is whats holding it up?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*

It's probably the bags themselves holding it up. Do you have the style with adjustment that you can move the bag down? Any strut with a Universal Air Aerosport bag won't get much lower than that in a mk3 with 16x9 wheels.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

My guess would also be the bag itself, mk3's are plenty capable of laying frame with just a passenger side axle notch and the sway bar still in, also, on the rears, are you using the struts that have the threaded pieces on the bottom?


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

hmm I did not want to hear that, I have masons old style prototype front strut so it's a coilover with aero bags, clearance is tight for sure with nines
the rears I used the metal sleeve that came with the kit, I still need to source a bolt, no one has it locally


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (booyacah)*

edit* it's tageddreams under a buddies username


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (booyacah)*









Are those the struts that you have? Both front and rear? If so, the fronts are going to be hard to lay frame with, really hard, you will be incredibly limited on how far you can turn the bag down with 9's, I had those front struts the first time around and ended up rubbing through the one bag running too low of PSI at ride height, so make sure you have the clearance, also if those are the rears that you have you can try to thread the piece on the bottom of the strut out further away from the strut itself to gain more height. But are you saying that you currently don't have any bolt in the bottom of your strut?


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

thats my exact bag setup right there..
fronts have maybe half an inch clearance before i run into issues with hitting it with the wheel, im thinking modified strut bearings are in store i read some where you can 3/4 of a inch drop more with them which would def lay subframe on the ground...
rears have the metal sleeve on them come with the chapman universal kit, they did not come with the bolts, but i do have the option to thread one... sourcing the right bolt has been hard... so if any one can give me idea where to get it from and perhaps size and pitch would great cause i have the metal sleeve tacked in place and ill have to grind down the tacks to get measurements...
much thanks for the insight guys, this will be a on going battle for sure


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4408733
^^^ doing this asap! maybe tomorrow, both school and work full time kill any time right now for wrenching.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*

i like the bumper, and more pics of the hardlines?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Hinrichs:.)*

Loooks sickk dude and Mike money pics as usual


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

i dont think there is any reason those bags/struts wont allow you to lay frame, the 9s in the front may be a problem, but with all the correct notchs/ trimming and doing that strut mount mod it should lay, the original bagyards that were on dubbint's car bottomed out before laying frame and the bag clearance wasnt great but modifying the mount/ball joint extenders/spacers for bag clearance got it on the earth


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

i bet the control arms are hitting the subframe. with the gotti's on my mk2 the control arms hit the subframe horns before it lays frame.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

never heard of having trouble with that on a mkIII


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

Jake he has the old style Mason-Techs that use the Aerosport bags. They only collapse down to 4" tall and he's about the same height as all the others running Aerosports in a mk3. 
Vdubgirl, Autocross16vrocco, and P Q (aka Switches bitches aka SD auto ny) are/were all at about the same height on 16s and Aerosports due to bag height limitations.
I'm not saying that's 100% the problem, the best way to tell is to jack under the control arm while the car is on stands and check for binding.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah i know, all of them need/needed to invest in some extenders and flip kit i thought, someone will get it done on a slip over i think it can be done


----------



## slabtoil (Apr 29, 2010)

more pics of the GF asap


----------



## bnortron113 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: (slabtoil)*

im loving the front bumper. what a great idea


----------



## GREGGO! (Jan 14, 2007)

saw this thing today, amazing work man, your car is clean


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

almost laying out sub frame!! soo close! possible 1/8 from the ground..
raising the old style bearing did not work, but found another way around it, there is a spacer between the bearing and the bag, i modified the new style mounts and removed the spacer, and now it sits pretty.. i have room to spin the the bag down the possible the 1/8th ill need, so when time permits ill see what i can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics following very soon! left camera in the car








next mission is more low and camber in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also did i mention how much fun a big rig horn is


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (slabtoil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slabtoil* »_more pics of the GF asap

ex! thank god http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (tageddreams)*

pics as promised
before
















crappy pic, but the metal space is what i wanted to eliminate








how they were modified








cleaned up with new rubber coating








how it used to sit..








spacer removed..








sitting hopefully the levelest ill get the car in my garage, not bad, remember like i said i have some play left with bags to spin them down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and ill let the rest do the talking..
































quick shot of how the trunk is starting to be setup.. sub will be going on opposite side of the compressors just need to find time to build the box, the ugly flashy chrome one needs to gooo 










_Modified by tageddreams at 7:33 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (tageddreams)*

fun shoot last night, more to come


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tageddreams)*

I admit I didn't think you could get that low on Aerosports. If you can lay frame that would be pretty cool!
Check out what others have done with the upper bolts if you have trouble with the screws hitting the top of the strut tower:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im loving the hardline setup of the car; goes well with the overall theme.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_im loving the hardline setup of the car; goes well with the overall theme. 

Agreed,


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Oh. Em. Gee.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_Oh. Em. Gee. 

this took me a hot minute to figure out, hahahah, brains not working today i guess..
thanks for the comments guys, i was trying to go perfect on the hardlines but failed when i baught copper to soft and it rippled through my cheap 30 dollar bender, so then i went to town just bending it all sorts of differents ways, actually looked harder then looks:sly: 
someone tossed the idea out of salting them slowly to let them corrode a bit, i love the idea but not sure how safe i feel that would be


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (tageddreams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tageddreams* »_
this took me a hot minute to figure out, hahahah, brains not working today i guess..
thanks for the comments guys, i was trying to go perfect on the hardlines but failed when i baught copper to soft and it rippled through my cheap 30 dollar bender, so then i went to town just bending it all sorts of differents ways, actually looked harder then looks:sly: 
someone tossed the idea out of salting them slowly to let them corrode a bit, i love the idea but not sure how safe i feel that would be









I say just leave them how they are homie


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I admit I didn't think you could get that low on Aerosports. If you can lay frame that would be pretty cool!
Check out what others have done with the upper bolts if you have trouble with the screws hitting the top of the strut tower:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3

wow, i missed this some how, the screws up top are fine, i do need to shave some more off the bearings, as they grab some times, but so far still runs like it did a week ago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for all your input man, def some useful stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tageddreams)*

Ugh I cant get enough of this thing. damn.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

enjoy.. more to come... we shot a lot the other night


























_Modified by tageddreams at 10:30 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (GREGGO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GREGGO!* »_saw this thing today, amazing work man, your car is clean









thanks man! nice to meet you finally cant wait to see the car when it gets done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tageddreams)*

I'm in love with your air tank... Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

been a while, but heres a little update..

cutting the bearing was a bad idea, it raised the top plate of the bag to high causing it to rest on the underside of the tower, and in turn cause crazy toe angles which wore brand new tires out in a 2 weeks down to slicks..

solution, put spacer back in, and raise towers

sorry no pics of the raised towers yet, im still in the process of finishing paint up.. but raised an even 1inch and lays subframe on even ground now(well i did).. however the raise for some reason caused the wheel to sit so close the bag that i rubbed a hole into the passenger side bag and now their spun up qaurter of inch and subframe does not lay out now, i need to figure out something to get the quarter inch back:banghead:

-new eurotube, and plate relocation(led lighting on NY plate in plate bolts)
-full leather seating inside now
-ecodes intalled

also running a smaller tire now went from 205/40 to 195/40 on a 9 inch wide rim


heres some fun pics, car got a quick detail from MM5 and the paint looks legit now, ill try and update more when i finish the bay to my liking :thumbup:
(i know front end bits are wacked, i got backed into a few weeks ago, and need to redo the front now just awaiting on the rest of the money from the chick that did it)


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

loving this :beer:


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

love it james. Im also chasing those last few mm on my mk3. So close but not yet laying frame. I think i need to notch my tie rods too. 

anyway. I hope you dont mind me posting a few pics of what ive done/am doing to get it lower










then ive notched the rear engine mount. Still yet to fit this as it needs some box section welded in but at the moment my drive shaft is butted up against the mount.




























so close and yet so far.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

post all the help you can give.. as far as notches im all set, i got one axle notch(passenger side) and two tie rods..

im a bit confused on the mount your cutting, what side is that on? looks to be by the tranny? 
see i did not notch the drivers side yet, i dont have any rub marks on the axle yet, i also have an after market axle on the drivers side, so its not as thick..

my issue right now is the aero bag doesnt collapse far enough, so im thinking i may shave the bearing spacer down, but i dont want to go to far and cause the issue i made last time with the top of the bag hitting the tower..

i dunno, i need to pull the fenders off again and see how much more i can spin the bag down, im worried about rubbing a hole again though, i have an addiction with airing the whole car out and letting it drag 

quick question has anyone shorten their axels yet? i hate the binding im getting when i ride low, i just fear im wearing them out quicker, cause i dump it low a lot


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I love that last picture of you hanging out the window. Reminds me so much of a buddy of mine, I laughed out loud.

Car is awesome, love the style.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys:thumbup:

so much more to complete hopefully ill keep on my game with the pictures


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

ehhh bored and came across these..

this is what happend when i removed that spacer....










the ring of rust is were the top plate on my aero back was hitting.. i felt like a dbag after seeing what i did and the issue i caused:banghead:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

tageddreams said:


> also running a smaller tire now went from 205/40 to 195/40 on a 9 inch wide rim



what tires were you running originally? depending on what you had and what you went to, you could be at the exact same size you were

ie: falken 512s and sumitomos are actually sized closer to a 195 than a 205.

why did you have to cut your rear motor mount?


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

i had falken512's before, but there is def more stretch there with the yoko sdrives.. not much more though..

i didn't notch my mount, i was peaking at it today mine has perfect clearance if its the one pictured above..

shot some photos on a mini vaca to my hometown this weekend, new mission in store, and that is putting that lip back on the ground, i enjoyed it for 24 hours before i rubbed the hole in the bag, and now its killing me to not see it there:thumbdown:

enjoy




































































































yes thats is a tool box under my hood hiding the battery, and yes strut tower now sits at the top of the frame rails:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow dude, just wow :thumbup:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Looks good! Is the frame laying now with the raised towers? I can't believe the strut adjusters don't hit the hood!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the style you ran with:thumbup: and the messy lines look great as is!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Thats wierd, my friend had S drives on his wheels and they didnt stretch for crap, the 512's definitely stretched better.

Whatever works and got you to where you wanted to be :thumbup:


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Afazz said:


> Looks good! Is the frame laying now with the raised towers? I can't believe the strut adjusters don't hit the hood!


i can lay frame, but.. driving dumped with in the first 24 hours of the towers raised i hit a bump or something and push the wheel up to far and hit the bag rubbing a nice 1 inch long hole in it, so they are turned up 1/4 of an inch to not hit, i have to mess around with camber i think this may solve the issue, or a slight smaller bearing spacer up top might solve the issue.. but im back trying to close up that 1/8 gap again, but working on getting it done safely

cars in the garage as we speak, maintenance needs to be done but im probably going to pull the whole front off again to see what i can do

thanks for the warming comments, little tweaks here and there and i might be happy finally


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

oh and the strut adjusters did hit, not bad though, nothing some paint work can fix next year, ill probably stack one washer under the hinges if the car gets resprayed, but not worrying about it right now


----------

